# 2014 Draw - Cc hits!!!



## itchytriggerfinger

None yet . The other thread kept throwing me off since it was last years. 
Crossing my fingers on an LE elk tag!


----------



## outdoorser

Anything yet for anybody?


----------



## RoosterKiller

Not yet. They should start tomorrow sometime.


----------



## GaryFish

Hope you don't mind, but I changed the title of the thread to reflect this year. 

Good luck folks!


----------



## Fishracer

Nothing yet, looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I'm waiting on my DH to withdraw, I do have one question for everyone. If I put in for both DH and General Rifle, can you draw both and choose which one you want or what will they draw you out on first?


----------



## Rspeters

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## outdoorser

ray:


----------



## tallbuck

Nothing for me either.... Crossing my fingers and toes...


----------



## sagebrush

8) this is just as gay as shed hunting :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove

sagebrush said:


> 8) this is just as gay as shed hunting :mrgreen:


 But the $3.00 grand prize makes it legit, don't you know?


----------



## Longgun

im waaaaaay outta the pool on anything LE for sometime so... good luck everyone.

in the meantime, ill keep everything i have two of crossed in hopes of drawing my RMBH.


----------



## Critter

sagebrush said:


> 8) this is just as gay as shed hunting :mrgreen:


It is actually gayer. I can just see everyone checking their cards every couple of hours in hopes of a charge once someone claims that they had theirs hit. -O|o--O|o-


----------



## elkfromabove

elkfromabove said:


> But the $3.00 grand prize makes it legit, don't you know?


 Opps, that's on the OTHER forum, so I guess you're right, it is gay!


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> It is actually gayer. I can just see everyone checking their cards every couple of hours in hopes of a charge once someone claims that they had theirs hit. -O|o--O|o-


As soon as someone claims their card was hit? Thousands of people are already doing that now!

PS- My card was hit today. Winner winner chicken dinner! Looks like I'm actually going to have to pay for that dinner at Sizzler the other night after all...


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

_As soon as someone claims their card was hit? Thousands of people are already doing that now!

PS- My card was hit today. Winner winner chicken dinner! Looks like I'm actually going to have to pay for that dinner at Sizzler the other night after all... _

He's right. I keep checking mine... to make sure there's actually money in the account. I can just see this being the year I draw that moose tag and then lose it because my account is eight dollars low.


----------



## DallanC

Meh you have lots of time to pay for the tag. I drew once and due to a card snafu I didn't actually pay for it until mid Aug.


-DallanC


----------



## RichardClarke

It's on!!! Just got hit for $285.00 "Utah Bucks" on the pending transactions!!! Looks like I pulled a bull elk tag.


----------



## chet

$120. Hit


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Got hit for dedicated hunter:grin:


----------



## bowhuntnfool

So far just 190 dedicated nebo tag


----------



## berrysblaster

Yup it's on


----------



## Huntin8

I think something is wrong with my online statement. I keep checking but I don't have any new transactions...


----------



## utahhunter678

Thats funny, I was going to start the same thread haha. Its like waiting for santa


----------



## stuckduck

All you guys checking every five minuets must have overloaded the server.... 


"Cabela's CLUB Visa - Online Member Services is temporarily unavailable.

Please try again at a later time."

Guess I will have to wait a few more days...


----------



## MtnRunner

Dedicated For me!


----------



## silversalmon66

Oh Awesome! Got a pending for $80.00. Taken my 13 yr old son out for the first time. So lookin forward to this, not just for myself but for him too. I'm not to worried about me gettn anything as I have gottn in the past, but more concentrating on him gettn one for his first time out and being able to hunt himself. :grin: Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## nateysmith

stuckduck said:


> All you guys checking every five minuets must have overloaded the server....
> 
> "Cabela's CLUB Visa - Online Member Services is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> Please try again at a later time."
> 
> Guess I will have to wait a few more days...


Looks to be the same with American First Credit Union.

"Online Banking is unavailable or encountered an error. Please try again later or call Member Service at 1-800-999-3961."


----------



## swbuckmaster

Le deer for me


----------



## elkmule123

I haven't been able to check mine yet.



swbuckmaster said:


> Le deer for me


Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster

elkmule123 said:


> I haven't been able to check mine yet.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks 13 years is a long wait


----------



## elkmule123

Yeah that is, you're having a great year this year. With your bear tag and now a LE deer tag. Which hunt is the deer? I got lucky on my LE hunt, drew out with zero points. I didn't know a thing about archery, but it got me into it and I've been love'n it ever since.


----------



## goofy elk

S Slope Moose ---- $413 hit,,,,,,,Nice to have this tag on its way !!!!

Scouting STARTS NOW, like today....

Also waiting on draw results in Nevada and Wyoming to determand
if I hunt it..


----------



## KineKilla

Looks like our group drew out for GS Deer. 4 tags coming this way. Not sure what area yet, haven't checked.


----------



## adamsoa

I'm with buckmaster on the LE deer. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## kailey29us

Zion archery deer for me, deer for my son not sure what area or season for him yet. I hope its the general rifle so he can hunt all 3 seasons.


----------



## nateysmith

Looks like AFCU is back up. General Deer tag for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster

elkmule123 said:


> Which hunt is the deer?


San Juan


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Just got hit for LE pronghorn! This is my first proghorn tag! :mrgreen:


----------



## Truelife

Out of three of us on the same card I see one general deer tag. I hope there is still more to come or that one deer is going to get some serious pressure this year.


----------



## ccpay

Do you think they're still taking money out of some peoples accounts? Or are they all finished?


----------



## RoosterKiller

ccpay said:


> Do you think they're still taking money out of some peoples accounts? Or are they all finished?


Not sure,but I think it takes them a couple of days to go through them all. 
I figure if I don't have a CC hit by Wed of next week then I didn't draw.
Good luck


----------



## MWScott72

Nothing yet for me...except a $5.00 hit from the Oklahoma Wildlife Department for my OIL pref point for elk on the Wichita National Wildlife Refuge. Guess that doesn't count here.


----------



## hondodawg

Ha I checked...we'll the wife checked . She won't let me look at our account. Nothing yet, but not expecting anything since I drew last year.


----------



## Fishracer

285.00 LE Elk. Plus a general deer tag. Looks like a start to a good year!


----------



## Nambaster

$40.00 hit on my credit card for General deer. Still hoping for $55.00 hit for Pronghorn...


----------



## Wasatch

$55 hit for me! That means I'll be chasing Speed goats down on the Plateau unit with my muzzy!:grin:


----------



## outdoorser

I am in the exact same boat as you Nambaster. I got hit $40 this morning, (not sure which unit). I am just praying for the $55 pronghorn.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

RoosterKiller said:


> Not sure,but I think it takes them a couple of days to go through them all.
> I figure if I don't have a CC hit by Wed of next week then I didn't draw.
> Good luck


It also depends on how long it takes your bank to post a transaction to your online statement. Sometimes mine takes a day or two for a purchase to show up.


----------



## the_big_watusi

I have a pending for 513


----------



## mcc9

Deer tags for me, my wife, and son.


----------



## Rockhopper

Nothing yet here...


----------



## glock31

Looks like archery deer tags for me, was hopeing for the slim odds LE elk


----------



## DallanC

$413 charge on the card, looks like my wife drew her Mt Goat. 

One of the 3 of us didn't draw deer it appears.


-DallanC


----------



## alpinebowman

what unit dallan?


----------



## Fowlmouth

$40 pending charge, probably my daughter that drew general deer.


----------



## mack1950

$40.00 hit so im muzzy huntin at least


----------



## DallanC

alpinebowman said:


> what unit dallan?


We'd been putting in for Box Elder Peak but with this years changes, combining that unit with Timp, it was going to blow out the odds, adding on another 4-5 years.

So we took her points and put in for Beaver which was pretty much guaranteed when we put in (didn't know how the tag reduction after we'd put in would effect it, but she still drew).

EDIT: There is a tiny and remote chance this charge is for my Moose... but I'm highly doubtful that is it.

-DallanC


----------



## stevedcarlson

Finally we drew tags for general season deer not sure we're but we will give it our best to start scouting as soon as we find out the area that's for sure!


----------



## mycoltbug

Just got confirmation of 17a archery for my first year archery hunting. Should be a good time.


----------



## polarbear

$40 Archery Buck for me


----------



## Kingfisher

beaver muzzleloader for me and one of my boyz... the other drew but we dont know which unit yet. how do i know beaver? its the only one we put in for. the other boy put in a second unit.


----------



## bowhuntnfool

A general deer nebo just got hit 40 a family member has a tag


----------



## Huntin8

How many points are you all drawing deer tags with?


----------



## toasty

One muzzleloader deer for me and a any weapon youth for my son in the same area. Unsuccessful with 8 points for muzzie LE deer, I am really get sick of putting in for LE. After I draw this tag, I'm done with LE.


----------



## nateysmith

Huntin8 said:


> How many points are you all drawing deer tags with?


I drew and I had 0 points.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08

I haven't seen any NR getting hit yet. Are NR drawn after all residents are drawn or is it by species?


----------



## goosefreak

got hit for $40 general archery deer, hope its my first choice, haven't checked my other card yet for my wife, but she probably drew knowing her luck


----------



## RandomElk16

Nothing here.. which is weird because I actually applied for my general hunt that always has left over tags, so I don't think they can be done.

Wasn't expecting LE/OIL.


----------



## JuddCT

Well nothing yet for me and I have 16 pts for elk and was hoping for luck in the roadless books. But I'm still going as my father has a tag. Guess I will wait another year.


----------



## outdoorser

Huntin8 said:


> How many points are you all drawing deer tags with?


I had zero points and drew, but I don't know if its archery or any legal weapon cuz I had any legal weapon as 1st choice and archery as 2nd


----------



## swbuckmaster

You wont draw a le tag on your second choice in utah


----------



## jeff70

Looks like My son and myself are hunting this year, $80 hit last night


----------



## Sawbillslayer

Anybody that put in for pronghorn been hit yet?


----------



## pintail18

pronghorn tag for the wife, no tags for me this year so far.


----------



## kc.clyde720

They hit last night, LE Wasatch elk for me!


----------



## kc.clyde720

swbuckmaster said:


> You wont draw a le tag on your second choice in utah


Why do you say that?


----------



## kc.clyde720

Also is there still a chance for others to get hit or is it all done and only those with charges now drew?


----------



## kc.clyde720

Huntin8 said:


> How many points are you all drawing deer tags with?


I had 10 and looks like its Wasatch elk don't know if archery or rifle yet though


----------



## kc.clyde720

goofy elk said:


> S Slope Moose ---- $413 hit,,,,,,,Nice to have this tag on its way !!!!
> 
> Scouting STARTS NOW, like today....
> 
> Also waiting on draw results in Nevada and Wyoming to determand
> if I hunt it..


When does whyoming post it's results?


----------



## goofy elk

kc.clyde720 said:


> When does whyoming post it's results?


Not til mid June...


----------



## goosefreak

kc.clyde720 said:


> I had 10 and looks like its Wasatch elk don't know if archery or rifle yet though


10 points and you put in for archery and rifle for the wasatch?? i'm gonna make a bet its an archery tag, but i'v been wrong before. still fun though, congrats!


----------



## johnnycake

I know last year they were charging cards for about a week.....so hope springs eternal for me...


----------



## Critter

swbuckmaster said:


> You wont draw a le tag on your second choice in utah





kc.clyde720 said:


> Why do you say that?


All Le tags will go on the first draw with no leftovers for a second choice.


----------



## Rspeters

Just got hit for 2 General Deer tags


----------



## Smokepole

Still nothing on my Cabela's card. I expect to draw so, I know it's just the delay with getting the charge on the card.

Smokepole


----------



## Huntin8

Smokepole, I'm hoping for the same thing. charges usually take a couple days to show up on my Cabela's card. Hopefully by monday I will have something.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08

I noticed there aren't any NR commenting on CC hits. Do they draw all species resident first then all species NR or do they draw each specie resident then non-resident?


----------



## reb8600

Looks like me, the wife and son in law will be hunting GS deer. I have 9 moose points and still didnt draw it.


----------



## RoosterKiller

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> I noticed there aren't any NR commenting on CC hits. Do they draw all species resident first then all species NR or do they draw each specie resident then non-resident?


I sure hope so. Nothing yet on my card.


----------



## Bax*

My card was hot this morning!


----------



## swbuckmaster

reb8600 said:


> Looks like me, the wife and son in law will be hunting GS deer. I have 9 moose points and still didnt draw it.


9 moose points wont even give you a sniff of a tag for about 30 or more years. Im in the same boat.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

swbuckmaster Quote:
Originally Posted by *reb8600*  
_Looks like me, the wife and son in law will be hunting GS deer. I have 9 moose points and still didnt draw it._

9 moose points wont even give you a sniff of a tag for about 30 or more years. Im in the same boat.

True I put in with 16 this year and i'm sure that I still have years to go. But someone has to be the lucky one.


----------



## Springville Shooter

FULLHOUSE said:


> swbuckmaster Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reb8600*
> _Looks like me, the wife and son in law will be hunting GS deer. I have 9 moose points and still didnt draw it._
> 
> 9 moose points wont even give you a sniff of a tag for about 30 or more years. Im in the same boat.
> 
> True I put in with 16 this year and i'm sure that I still have years to go. But someone has to be the lucky one.


 Just ask Goofyilk. He drew with 18.------SS


----------



## Califbowmen

No hits for NR's. My card is cold as ice!!!


----------



## Critter

Califbowmen said:


> No hits for NR's. My card is cold as ice!!!


Mine has been in the freezer as well. But with the DOW reducing some LE deer tags again this year I may be out of luck. Bison, mountain goats, and moose are just a pipe dream that I have of drawing. The last time I figured out the odds on any of them I figured that I would be in my 90's when I finally draw


----------



## colorcountrygunner

So everybody commenting on the long odds for moose, is it really that bad? I'm 30 years old, and have 10 or 11 points. Should I keep putting in for moose, or switch over to mountain goats or something? I didn't know the odds were so ridiculously steep. How many years would you generally expect to have to wait to draw a run of the mill Utah moose unit. Are CWMU's a better bet for a guy who hopes just to draw the **** tag at some point in his life?

I killed my first two years of dedicated hunter, and here I am on year 3 sitting it out. No deer tag coming my way. My wife and I only put in for bonus points on all our LE and OIL stuff this year, so the only thing we are waiting for is her Zion archery deer tag to show up. Nothing on the card yet, but I fully expect it to sooner or later. Last year we didn't see the charges show up until well after everybody else started posting about them as well.


----------



## ridgetop

colorcountrygunner said:


> So everybody commenting on the long odds for moose, is it really that bad? I'm 30 years old, and have 10 or 11 points. Should I keep putting in for moose, or switch over to mountain goats or something? I didn't know the odds were so ridiculously steep. How many years would you generally expect to have to wait to draw a run of the mill Utah moose unit. Are CWMU's a better bet for a guy who hopes just to draw the **** tag at some point in his life?
> 
> I killed my first two years of dedicated hunter, and here I am on year 3 sitting it out. No deer tag coming my way. My wife and I only put in for bonus points on all our LE and OIL stuff this year, so the only thing we are waiting for is her Zion archery deer tag to show up. Nothing on the card yet, but I fully expect it to sooner or later. Last year we didn't see the charges show up until well after everybody else started posting about them as well.


CWMU would be a much better way to go if your not looking for a huge bull. Most people that are complaining, are putting in for the Wasatch Front hunts.
Kind of like the guys complaining about the LE elk hunts being a once in a lifetime but are only putting in for the likes of the San Juan or Pahvant early rifle hunts.


----------



## ridgetop

BTW, I drew my first choice deer tag with zero points.


----------



## DallanC

colorcountrygunner said:


> So everybody commenting on the long odds for moose, is it really that bad?


Its worse than that. I have 17, I think I'm 10 years out still. Anyone at 10 or less has no hope unless they chase CWMU tags.



> I'm 30 years old, and have 10 or 11 points. Should I keep putting in for moose, or switch over to mountain goats or something? I didn't know the odds were so ridiculously steep.


Any OIL, if you didnt get in decades ago, have just as bad or worse odds. Mt Goat tags were slashed by 1/3 this year, wait till you see what it does to those odds.



> How many years would you generally expect to have to wait to draw a run of the mill Utah moose unit.


Seems like 18+ this year. Next year it will be 19+, year after that 20+ until we clear down to a tier with 2 or 3x the number of point holders than tags, then you will see the required tag # to draw jump in muliples each year (ie 22 pts to draw one year, 24 the next... it compounds).

My 13 year old got to put in for OIL the first time this year... it was heartbreaking to see him so excited and to know he is throwing money way, he will never ever draw a OIL tag in Utah at this point. Hes better off to save the money, go to college, get a great paying job and then just buy an OIL tag at the convention.



> Are CWMU's a better bet for a guy who hopes just to draw the **** tag at some point in his life?


Slightly better odds in some cases. Depends on the CWMU. CWMU's with low draw odds are an indicator of trouble though (operator, poor animal quality, poor hunter experiences etc).



> I killed my first two years of dedicated hunter, and here I am on year 3 sitting it out. No deer tag coming my way. My wife and I only put in for bonus points on all our LE and OIL stuff this year, so the only thing we are waiting for is her Zion archery deer tag to show up. Nothing on the card yet, but I fully expect it to sooner or later. Last year we didn't see the charges show up until well after everybody else started posting about them as well.


Good luck.

-DallanC


----------



## elkantlers

I really wish the DWR would change how they do the OIL species points. Right now the Moose are in the toilet and people sitting on points are pretty much screwed. I would like the DWR to do away with the species specific points and convert the points to a OIL points that could be used for any of the OIL species. If you have 14 moose points right now they would be converted to 14 OIL points and next year you could apply for any of the OIL animals.


----------



## DallanC

elkantlers said:


> I really wish the DWR would change how they do the OIL species points. Right now the Moose are in the toilet and people sitting on points are pretty much screwed. I would like the DWR to do away with the species specific points and convert the points to a OIL points that could be used for any of the OIL species. If you have 14 moose points right now they would be converted to 14 OIL points and next year you could apply for any of the OIL animals.


That is a terrible idea. There are so many more people stuck in a specific species sitting on the upper tiers just putting in for pts for them or their wifes... you let them switch species and suddenly people with max points will be coming out of nowhere to snag easier tags. Mt Goat will probably be hit the worst. Dont tell me that wont happen, 4 houses over from me is a nice lady with MAX points in a specific she got started in, just keeps putting in for bonus pts each year. She'd gladly cash them in for a different species.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72

kc.clyde720 said:


> Why do you say that?


Because there aren't any leftovers after first choices are run through (e.g. there are too many people applying for too few tags).


----------



## Springville Shooter

OIL point holders should be able to change species if they are willing to give up half their points to do so. Other than that I say no way. As exclusive as OIL tags are, I would even be OK with allowing each person one OIL tag period. As in, you choose your species and when you draw, you can no longer apply for any other OIL tag. Enjoy your trophy and let others have a better chance in the draws.----SS


----------



## Critter

I personally think that the only thing that is going to help the point creep and tag problems in Utah if for 90% of the people that are putting in for the tag to just give up.

I am close enough but still so far out that without the luck of the draw I will never see a OIL tag in my lifetime. I put in as a resident and now a non resident and there isn't a light at the end of the tunnel. Even if they would just let those with max points draw a tag the light is still so dim that after another couple more of years I'll bow out.


----------



## oldTimer

The bitter truth of the Utah draw system comes up once again. The truth being that, unless you got in on the ground floor of the pyramid scheme, there is near zero chance of EVER drawing a tag. Take the Cache Moose hunt as an example. Someone just entering the system with zero points will need to put in for OVER ONE THOUSAND YEARS to be guaranteed a Cache Moose tag!

The solution is so simple; RAISE THE APPLICATION Fee. Raise the fee enough to stop everyone from putting in their wives, parents, mistresses, etc. and people who actually hunt will start drawing tags. 

It's really that simple.


----------



## DallanC

If we quit giving so many OILs to the convention to auction off we'd move more hunters through the draw. It DOES make a difference especially for units where only a tag or two is given.


-DallanC


----------



## oldTimer

Critter said:


> I personally think that the only thing that is going to help the point creep and tag problems in Utah if for 90% of the people that are putting in for the tag to just give up.


 Now that Old Timers can party hunt with their Great Grand Kids what are the odds of someone "just giving up"?

Like it or not, call me names, ban me from this forum, spit and curse, but there is only one real world solution to solving a too much demand for too little product problem.


----------



## DallanC

oldTimer said:


> Now that Old Timers can party hunt with their Great Grand Kids what are the odds of someone "just giving up"?
> 
> Like it or not, call me names, ban me from this forum, spit and curse, but there is only one real world solution to solving a too much demand for too little product problem.


Rich guys can just go buy a tag every year at the convention... are you just not "that rich" ?

-DallanC


----------



## Huntin8

This is very disturbing for me, being a younger hunter. I have 4 bighorn sheep points and I would love to go on that hunt! I want a mountain goat tag even more, unfortunately I don't want to start all over again with the mountain goat points. Even though I probably wont ever draw a sheep tag. I guess I should start looking into a different state.


----------



## Critter

Huntin8 said:


> This is very disturbing for me, being a younger hunter. I have 4 bighorn sheep points and I would love to go on that hunt! I want a mountain goat tag even more, unfortunately I don't want to start all over again with the mountain goat points. Even though I probably wont ever draw a sheep tag. I guess I should start looking into a different state.


All the states that offer a sheep, moose, or mountain goat hunt are in the same boat as Utah. That is except for Alaska, and if you save your money that hunt may be the way to go.


----------



## oldTimer

I'm not rich at all; just an average Joe. For example, I would love to go to a Jazz game for $5 but I understand that the free market demand for Jazz tickets sets the price a lot higher than $5 and if I want to got to a Jazz game I will need to work hard and save.

The economic facts of supply and demand are what they are. Like it or not, hate the messenger or not, the facts will not change. There is only one solution.

Have a good day and good luck in the Big Game Lottery.


----------



## Huntin8

I kind of figured that. I have been planning to go to Alaska for a while... That just gives me another good reason!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

oldTimer said:


> I'm not rich at all; just an average Joe. For example, I would love to go to a Jazz game for $5 but I understand that the free market demand for Jazz tickets sets the price a lot higher than $5 and if I want to got to a Jazz game I will need to work hard and save.
> 
> The economic facts of supply and demand are what they are. Like it or not, hate the messenger or not, the facts will not change. There is only one solution.
> 
> Have a good day and good luck in the Big Game Lottery.


I really do apologize, but this is the wrong thread to have this dumb discussion again..


----------



## martymcfly73

utaharcheryhunter said:


> I really do apologize, but this is the wrong thread to have this dumb discussion again..


Dumb is right.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Go buy a tag already and quit complaining about it.


----------



## droptine801

Here's one last month my bank cancel my c.c do to possible fraud when I got the new one I called a number the DWR gave me to have it changed to the new one now if they didn't change it will they let me know it didn't go throw or am I SOL


----------



## Rspeters

droptine801 said:


> Here's one, last month my bank cancelled my c.c due to possible fraud. When I got the new one I called a number the DWR gave me to have it changed to the new one. Now, if they didn't change it will they let me know it didn't go throw or am I SOL?


Fixed it for you...(as much as I could)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

they will make four attempts (might be three) to contact you and give you the opportunity to provide a valid card. I just called them the other day because I went through the same thing


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

one pending charge on the account. I really hope it is for my sons tag. His first year being able to draw it would suck for him not to get a tag. Maybe others will post soon.........? I don't know.


----------



## fastcamo

I had a pending charge the other day Utah Buck $40, now its nowhere to be found, not withdrawn or pending- whats up with that?


----------



## saturn_guy

Well looks like my two general season points paid off! Hopefully that doesn't happen again. I do have the worst luck when it comes to any form of gambling. I guess that includes the draw.


----------



## guner

Yesterday my Credit Union said there was a hit but for 0$....... I checked again last night and I have $250 holding, but I dont know what the heck for..... I believe Elk is $280 ? :?


----------



## bugchuker

fastcamo said:


> I had a pending charge the other day Utah Buck $40, now its nowhere to be found, not withdrawn or pending- whats up with that?


The same thing happened to me. WTH? I am hoping they decided they needed to charge me more, like $285 more, and are modifying the charges. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Seems to me that I remember the charges disappearing in years past. As I recall, they will show back up and your tags will be in the mail. ----SS


----------



## 300 Wby

Mr Muleskinner said:


> they will make four attempts (might be three) to contact you and give you the opportunity to provide a valid card. I just called them the other day because I went through the same thing


Who is they? The DWR or the Nevada outfit? I was out of town last week and just discovered that the card was one that had fraud .......


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

300 Wby said:


> Who is they? The DWR or the Nevada outfit? I was out of town last week and just discovered that the card was one that had fraud .......


Sales of all licenses, certificates of registration and permits are final, and NO REFUNDS will be made by the Division except as provided in Utah Code 23-19-38(2) and 23-19-38.2.
However, if you see an extra charge on your credit/debit card statement please email us at [email protected] or call us at (800) 221-0659, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

this is who I called. It was on the email receipt of the application.


----------



## AF CYN

$40 charge--general deer. Disappointed about not drawing any LE/OIL tags, but looking forward to hunting deer on a new unit. I'm assuming I drew my first choice since I had points. 

Congrats to those who drew cool tags.


----------



## 300 Wby

*Thanks*



Mr Muleskinner said:


> Sales of all licenses, certificates of registration and permits are final, and NO REFUNDS will be made by the Division except as provided in Utah Code 23-19-38(2) and 23-19-38.2.
> However, if you see an extra charge on your credit/debit card statement please email us at [email protected] or call us at (800) 221-0659, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
> 
> this is who I called. It was on the email receipt of the application.


Thanks Mule Skinner, I appreciate the info. FYI they did answer the phone this evening,


----------



## MWScott72

oldTimer said:


> The bitter truth of the Utah draw system comes up once again. The truth being that, unless you got in on the ground floor of the pyramid scheme, there is near zero chance of EVER drawing a tag. Take the Cache Moose hunt as an example. Someone just entering the system with zero points will need to put in for OVER ONE THOUSAND YEARS to be guaranteed a Cache Moose tag!
> 
> The solution is so simple; RAISE THE APPLICATION Fee. Raise the fee enough to stop everyone from putting in their wives, parents, mistresses, etc. and people who actually hunt will start drawing tags.
> 
> It's really that simple.


Pushing people out of the sport by pricing them out of the game IS NOT the way to have hunting here for my grand kids and great grand kids. Does it suck to not be able to draw a mountain goat, rocky mountain bighorn, desert bighorn, moose, AND bison in my lifetime? Sure, but there are other things to hunt while we wait and hope for our shot at a once in a lifetime experience. The simple truth is there will never be enough tags to go around, unless they're priced so high that only the ultra-wealthy can afford them.

If you don't like the draw odds, save your pennies and go guided somewhere. With the number of years/points invested in some of the draws, it's probably cheaper if it's that important to someone.


----------



## dmaestas

LE Archery elk on the manti and general archery deer somewhere


----------



## jjgreen

Got hit for 195 dedicated and 285 dutton archery...gonna be a great year


----------



## MWScott72

Just looked at the CC and there are two charges - $285 for LE muzzy elk (Manti) and $40 for general deer (not sure if I drew the concurrent muzzy deer tag or if it's a rifle tag on 4/5/6 or 18/19 (Oquirrh-Stansbury?) that were second/third choice). It's going to be a fun summer/fall!


----------



## hunting777

Just checked this morning, I finally had my card hit. Looks like general deer for me and the kids. It's my boy first year and he can't wait. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Best part about it is the rest of my family drew as well. I haven't hunted with my dad for years now. He thought he had givin it up. But he said he's got the bug again. My dad talks about doing a deer camp. usually we just drive up in the morning, hunt then head home. We do that for a couple days. But this year, He wants to go for the whole week.


----------



## captain

oldTimer said:


> The bitter truth of the Utah draw system comes up once again. The truth being that, unless you got in on the ground floor of the pyramid scheme, there is near zero chance of EVER drawing a tag. Take the Cache Moose hunt as an example. Someone just entering the system with zero points will need to put in for OVER ONE THOUSAND YEARS to be guaranteed a Cache Moose tag!


Now that they are only offering one resident moose tag on the Cache, no one will ever be "guaranteed" a moose tag on that unit.


----------



## derekp1999

One Manti early rifle elk and four general muzzleloader deer tags.

Don't know which of the four of us drew the elk tag... hopefully my grandfather finally cashed in his 14 points and we can have one last hurrah.


EDIT: And after checking the drawing history of all in my party I found that my grandfather did indeed cash in his points and I get to "play guide" for the man that is the reason I still hunt on what is undoubtedly his final elk hunt... I am absolutely thrilled! Can't wait! I'll man the camera and the spotting scope and just go along for the ride.


----------



## Dearly

*Any Non-Resident Hits yet?*

Any Non-Resident Hits yet?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like I smoked 27 years of points in one season. 13 archery deer for me, 8 for my bear and 6 for my wife. She drew Deseret antelope


----------



## MWScott72

derekp1999 said:


> One Manti early rifle elk and four general muzzleloader deer tags.
> 
> Don't know which of the four of us drew the elk tag... hopefully my grandfather finally cashed in his 14 points and we can have one last hurrah.


Congrats Derek - I'm going to have to pick your brain following the early hunt since I have the ML tag on the Manti as well. I plan on heading out the last weekend of the rifle hunt to see what the situation looks like before the ML. I 'd be happy to share info from the summer scouting trips too.


----------



## Raptorman

Looks like we got hit for one LE ELK and 3 gen deer tags. Elk should be Bookcliffs Muzzy and not sure on the deer. Should be a lot of fun though!


----------



## hunting777

Dearly said:


> Any Non-Resident Hits yet?


First thing. Welcome to the forum. I haven't heard of any yet. I have a few friends from Arizona that put in as well. I checked with them and nothing so far. 
By the way I love Buckeye. That is where my wife is from. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth

MWScott72 said:


> Just looked at the CC and there are two charges - $285 for LE muzzy elk (Manti) and $40 for general deer (not sure if I drew the concurrent muzzy deer tag or if it's a rifle tag on 4/5/6 or 18/19 (Oquirrh-Stansbury?) that were second/third choice). It's going to be a fun summer/fall!


 Looks like I didn't draw unit 18 with muzzy as 1st choice and rifle 2nd....... I have one charge on the CC for $40 and guessing it's my 17 year old daughter that drew with 1 point. That's okay with me though, it's still unit 18.


----------



## derekp1999

MWScott72 said:


> Congrats Derek - I'm going to have to pick your brain following the early hunt since I have the ML tag on the Manti as well. I plan on heading out the last weekend of the rifle hunt to see what the situation looks like before the ML. I 'd be happy to share info from the summer scouting trips too.


Sounds good, I'm all about networking/sharing. We should also hit up dmaestas since he's got the archery tag!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Wife drew a CWMU tag with 1 point for deer. Kicked us out of the general pool since we put in together. It's not looking good for LE elk for me. I might be tag less this year. :-(


----------



## Fishracer

I just drew with 8 points. My wife drew 2 years ago with 3. You just never know. Dont give up!


----------



## Josh

Looks like I will be on the Boulders this year. $285 LE ELK EARLY RIFLE (14pts) and $195 dedicated boulder deer. Guess I just wait for the e-mail now to make it official.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Starting to get nervous, nothing for my daughter or me...and we put in for 4-5-6 which is usually a guarantee.


----------



## Nambaster

Did you put in as a group? That may be a bad sign if you did.... No second choice? Third Choice?


----------



## Raptorman

Rifle, bow, or Muzzy?


----------



## cowleyshaun1980

LE Wasatch muzzy elk and south slope Dedicated Hunter, busy year.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

A beautiful sight came today as a Utah bucks 168$ charge on my account!!
Pauns archery deer here I come!!!
Yeah baby!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Check your draw history before they block it, results are up! GS deer for me and the wife!


----------



## gdog

Zero...zip...nadda for me...

My son got a general deer tag.


----------



## clean pass through

My dad and I drew for Dedicated on Boulder and Guner probably drew for Boulder early LE elk. I told him I would love to take him down and show him the area. This means I will be hunting most of the month of September! My beautiful bride is none too happy. But I am excited for a fun fall season. :grin:


----------



## duck jerky

My twin boys and me drew general deer tags for cache:grin:


----------



## AF CYN

mikevanwilder said:


> Check your draw history before they block it, results are up! GS deer for me and the wife!


Great idea. You can see what unit you've drawn by checking draw history. Here is a quick link.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard/(S(paxgom45twckjt55j4wlurza))/Default.aspx


----------



## utahhunter678

Wasatch currant creek archery. Got an email today.


----------

